# Arran here I come



## Fisherman (Sep 6, 2022)

Heading over to Arran this morning, and the weathered great up on deck. Spending 5 nights looking forward to it.


----------



## Fisherman (Sep 6, 2022)

First stop north sannox forestry carpark. With views over to Bute and Great  Cumbrae.


----------



## barryd (Sep 6, 2022)

Be afraid, be very afraid! Rock God's armed with guitars are literally round the corner from you!  Mwahahahaaa!


----------



## Fisherman (Sep 6, 2022)

barryd said:


> Be afraid, be very afraid! Rock God's armed with guitars are literally round the corner from you!  Mwahahahaaa!


**** were off arghhhhhhh


----------



## caledonia (Sep 6, 2022)

Fisherman said:


> First stop north sannox forestry carpark. With views over to Bute and Great  Cumbrae.
> 
> View attachment 112452View attachment 112453


Always good for a first night but can get a bit busy. Made the local policeman a cuppa while he was having his lunch the last time I was there.


----------



## Fisherman (Sep 6, 2022)

Half hours walk from car park, the fallen stones


----------



## runnach (Sep 6, 2022)

caledonia said:


> Always good for a first night but can get a bit busy. Made the local policeman a cuppa while he was having his lunch the last time I was there.


Cale, my boss daughter is polis and seconded to the island until the buckfast brigade return to hibernation.


----------



## barryd (Sep 6, 2022)

caledonia said:


> Always good for a first night but can get a bit busy. Made the local policeman a cuppa while he was having his lunch the last time I was there.



A couple of weeks ago it was full of travellers. I think they have maybe left the island now. Usually loads of tents there in the holidays which is fine but they don't half leave a mess with fires and what have you.

There are still three caravans round the corner you can see in Bills photo. Dunno who they are but the one with the red van was there last year.


----------



## Fisherman (Sep 6, 2022)

barryd said:


> A couple of weeks ago it was full of travellers. I think they have maybe left the island now. Usually loads of tents there in the holidays which is fine but they don't half leave a mess with fires and what have you.
> 
> There are still three caravans round the corner you can see in Bills photo. Dunno who they are but the one with the red van was there last year.


They are travellers who collect shellfish. They are no problem. They have a genny which the position as far away as possible, and it’s turned of around 10 every night. The camp fires have nothing to do with them. They are set by tent dwellers.


----------



## barryd (Sep 6, 2022)

Fisherman said:


> They are travellers who collect shellfish. They are no problem. They have a genny which the position as far away as possible, and it’s turned of around 10 every night. The camp fires have nothing to do with them. They are set by tent dwellers.



Yes I know about the tent dwellers and the fires. They do a lot of damage to what is a lovely grassy area. The travellers that were in the spot you are in a couple of weeks ago were not the cockle pickers though. Neither were the ones that forced us out of the spot at Catacol.

Anyway what have you done to the bloody weather?  We got lucky this afternoon. Rode down to Dougaire on the bike and it was tropical. After there came across the String to Brodick and it must have dropped five degrees. All the way up to Lochranza about an hour ago we could see the black clouds following us. Just got back to catacol and Michelle decided to have a quick half hour walk and the heavens opened.  Blooming Thunder and lightning forecast tomorrow! It was alright until you turned up!!!


----------



## Fisherman (Sep 6, 2022)

barryd said:


> Yes I know about the tent dwellers and the fires. They do a lot of damage to what is a lovely grassy area. The travellers that were in the spot you are in a couple of weeks ago were not the cockle pickers though. Neither were the ones that forced us out of the spot at Catacol.
> 
> Anyway what have you done to the bloody weather?  We got lucky this afternoon. Rode down to Dougaire on the bike and it was tropical. After there came across the String to Brodick and it must have dropped five degrees. All the way up to Lochranza about an hour ago we could see the black clouds following us. Just got back to catacol and Michelle decided to have a quick half hour walk and the heavens opened.  Blooming Thunder and lightning forecast tomorrow! It was alright until you turned up!!!


It’s lovely here


----------



## barryd (Sep 7, 2022)

Lol! I can soon check. 



Fisherman said:


> It’s lovely here


I can soon check! 

Forecast to be fine this morning at Catacol. Didn't trust it so went out to deflate the kayak and put the bikes away. Heavens opened, I'm soaked and all the gears in a heap abandoned.


----------



## Fisherman (Sep 7, 2022)

Stopped in catacol to take a photo of the famous 12 apostle houses.









						THE TWELVE APOSTLES (Catacol) - All You Need to Know BEFORE You Go
					






					www.tripadvisor.co.uk


----------



## barryd (Sep 7, 2022)

Fisherman said:


> Stopped in catacol to take a photo of the famous 12 apostle houses.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Did you go winging past us just round the corner from there heading south towards Pirnmill a couple of hours ago? Looked like your van.

We've moved. Currently parked up in Lochranza, not sure what to do next. Where have you ended up?


----------



## Fisherman (Sep 7, 2022)

barryd said:


> Did you go winging past us just round the corner from there heading south towards Pirnmill a couple of hours ago? Looked like your van.
> 
> We've moved. Currently parked up in Lochranza, not sure what to do next. Where have you ended up?


We are at Thundergay for the night. Just did the lochan. Staying the night, then off to Kildonan via blackwaterfoot tomorrow.


----------



## Fisherman (Sep 7, 2022)

Just done fionnan lochan walk, a great walk to the lochan 1100 feet above the sea. The photos don’t do it justice, and the weather was not great.


----------



## barryd (Sep 7, 2022)

Nice one Bill. Michelle loves that walk. At Corrie now. No sharks.


----------



## Fisherman (Sep 7, 2022)

Across the Kilbranan sound to the kintyre peninsula tonight


----------



## caledonia (Sep 7, 2022)

Fisherman said:


> Across the Kilbranan sound to the kintyre peninsula tonight
> 
> View attachment 112506View attachment 112507


Moody looking sky


----------



## Fisherman (Sep 7, 2022)

Final shot as sun goes down over kintyre


----------



## runnach (Sep 7, 2022)

Fisherman said:


> Stopped in catacol to take a photo of the famous 12 apostle houses.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What an interesting story re; the different window styles, I wonder if the Stevenson's took this idea to create signal towers when building their rock lighthouses. Eg, Skerryvore light with signal station on Tiree.

When visiting Bell Rock museum, Arbroath. Info states if a keeper on the rock wife was due to give birth, if a girl, a dress was run up the signal tower mast, if a boy, trousers run up mast.


----------



## barryd (Sep 8, 2022)

Sunshine over Corrie and Brodick this morning Bill (through the window just now, still in bed 7:30am)  what's it doing over there?

Hopefully a better day than yesterday


----------



## Fisherman (Sep 8, 2022)

Now at blackwaterfoot. Emptied cassette coffee time from local shop. The harbour shop.


----------



## mariesnowgoose (Sep 8, 2022)

Fisherman said:


> Now at blackwaterfoot. Emptied cassette coffee time from local shop. The harbour shop.
> View attachment 112535View attachment 112536View attachment 112537View attachment 112535View attachment 112536View attachment 112537



So good they're posted twice


----------



## rugbyken (Sep 8, 2022)

keep them coming guys i’m heading over after barnoldswick sam sent me a few as well


----------



## Fisherman (Sep 8, 2022)

Now at blackwaterfoot. Emptied cassette coffee time from local shop. The harbour shop.
View attachment 112535View attachment 112536View attachment 112537View attachment 112535View attachment 112536View attachment 112537


mariesnowgoose said:


> So good they're posted twice


well some folk reckon I talk a load of crap, so I thought I would double up Marie


----------



## barryd (Sep 8, 2022)

It's a pity they removed the tap from the toilet at blackwater foot as there is nowhere to get water that I'm aware off in that bottom corner of the island. I had to report the black waste point as being blocked last year as well.


----------



## Fisherman (Sep 8, 2022)

barryd said:


> It's a pity they removed the tap from the toilet at blackwater foot as there is nowhere to get water that I'm aware off in that bottom corner of the island. I had to report the black waste point as being blocked last year as well.


There’s a tap on the eas mor upper carpark Kildonan, and there’s a tap behind the toilet in blackwaterfoot, but close to the elsan.


----------



## Fisherman (Sep 8, 2022)

The short walk from the eas mor carpark Kildonan takes in some nice views and the famous library in the Forrest you can see Pladda and Paddys milestone (ailsa craig)


----------



## mariesnowgoose (Sep 8, 2022)

Cracking photos as usual, Bill


----------



## barryd (Sep 8, 2022)

Kildonan is on the other side though really. I was thinking more when your on the south western coast. Yep I wouldn't use the one on the Elsan! 

Heres my pics from this morning in Brodick bay. No toilets! 














Fisherman said:


> There’s a tap on the eas mor upper carpark Kildonan, and there’s a tap behind the toilet in blackwaterfoot, but close to the elsan.


Kildonan is on the other side though really. I was thinking more when your on the south western coast. Yep I wouldn't use the one on the Elsan! 

Heres my pics from this morning in Brodick bay. No toilets!


----------



## barryd (Sep 8, 2022)

Sorry Bill. Dunno what happend there.


----------



## Fisherman (Sep 9, 2022)

Marganaheglish today with the holy isle looking wonderful as ever. Weathers to improve at noon, will walk into Lamlash.


----------



## barryd (Sep 9, 2022)

Where did you stop in Kildonan last night Bill?  Over at Dougaire / machrie now on the west coast. Rode into blackwaterfoot last night about 7pm on the bike and the golf club car park was full of vans. Place was midge city though.

Starting to brighten up a bit now but still not very nice.


----------



## Fisherman (Sep 9, 2022)

The Eas Mor carpark. It’s just of the main road at the junction that takes you to Kildonan, it’s divided in two by main road.


----------



## Fisherman (Sep 9, 2022)

The holy isle from Lamlash, and one for Terry /Runnach


----------



## runnach (Sep 9, 2022)

Fisherman said:


> The holy isle from Lamlash, and one for Terry /Runnach
> 
> View attachment 112562View attachment 112563


Water looks lovely and flat calm. I never took to using an SMB, another snag hazard to drag around with you. Thanks for sharing.

Edit, I wonder what the structure in the water is?


----------



## barryd (Sep 9, 2022)

Fisherman said:


> The Eas Mor carpark. It’s just of the main road at the junction that takes you to Kildonan, it’s divided in two by main road.


Too late now but about a mile back towards whiting Bay from there is another car park on the left. Fabulous views over Pladda and Ailsa Craig. Stayed there a couple of times on this visit.


----------



## Fisherman (Sep 9, 2022)

barryd said:


> Too late now but about a mile back towards whiting Bay from there is another car park on the left. Fabulous views over Pladda and Ailsa Craig. Stayed there a couple of times on this visit.


Cracking car park have spent time there in the past.


----------



## Fisherman (Sep 9, 2022)

Just took these shots tonight. You can see a seal and two young seals on the rocks.


----------



## caledonia (Sep 9, 2022)

Fisherman said:


> Just took these shots tonight. You can see a seal and two young seals on the rocks.
> 
> View attachment 112574View attachment 112575


When we sold our last van I thought I would miss it which I don’t really… until I see pictures like this


----------



## Fisherman (Sep 10, 2022)

Fantastic moonlit night last night.


----------



## barryd (Sep 10, 2022)

Morning Bill! Presume you woke up to this? Looks like a lovely day ahead. Chilly this morning though. Still in bed me but off in a bit to empty the loo on the bike at Blackwater Foot.

Taken from the royal Kontiki suite just now


----------



## Fisherman (Sep 10, 2022)

This was our view this morning


----------



## barryd (Sep 10, 2022)

One of the best views on the island Bill that one. Forecast is not bad at all.

Which forecast do you use if any? I've noticed the BBC, metoffice etc take their readings for Brodick from Prestwick and this side of the island from Kintyre. Probably explains why they are often wrong.

I found this one but no idea if it's based on stations on Arran or not. There is one at the youth hostel In Lochranza I believe





__





						Arran Weather and Ferry Forecast – Long range forecasts and current weather conditions on Arran
					






					arranweather.com
				




Where you off today then?


----------



## Fisherman (Sep 10, 2022)

Well we’re off to Auchrannie for our last day. Nice bottle of wine and meal tonight then home tomorrow. Been a great trip will be back next spring.


----------



## barryd (Sep 10, 2022)

Fisherman said:


> Well we’re off to Auchrannie for our last day. Nice bottle of wine and meal tonight then home tomorrow. Been a great trip will be back next spring.


Bit of luxury eh?  

Not eaten there for years but it was always pretty good. Stopping here at Dougaire for the weekend. If we end up in Brodick later today will look out for you.


----------



## Robmac (Sep 10, 2022)

barryd said:


> Bit of luxury eh?
> 
> Not eaten there for years but it was always pretty good. Stopping here at Dougaire for the weekend. If we end up in Brodick later today will look out for you.



Ask Bill to bring you a doggy bag Barry.


----------



## Fisherman (Sep 10, 2022)

Goatfell from Brodick


----------



## barryd (Sep 10, 2022)

Robmac said:


> Ask Bill to bring you a doggy bag Barry.



He won't want to know us if we turf up at the Auchrannie hotel on the bike with our water carriers.  I bet he will ask security to have the riffraff removed.


----------



## Fisherman (Sep 10, 2022)

barryd said:


> Bit of luxury eh?
> 
> Not eaten there for years but it was always pretty good. Stopping here at Dougaire for the weekend. If we end up in Brodick later today will look out for you.


Actually Barry we have had three times and not enjoyed the food. We will go elsewhere for the food, but have a bottle of wine in the bar here. Then home tomorrow


----------



## Fisherman (Sep 10, 2022)

barryd said:


> He won't want to know us if we turf up at the Auchrannie hotel on the bike with our water carriers.  I bet he will ask security to have the riffraff removed.


Absolutely no biker types here.


----------



## barryd (Sep 10, 2022)

Fisherman said:


> Absolutely no biker types here.



It's ok. I know my place. I'll fill me plastic water bottles at the toilet in whiting bay. Sir.


----------



## Fisherman (Sep 10, 2022)

barryd said:


> It's ok. I know my place. I'll fill me plastic water bottles at the toilet in whiting bay. Sir.


Yes after you have polished my shoes


----------



## Fisherman (Sep 10, 2022)




----------



## Fisherman (Sep 11, 2022)

Ah well time to go home, on the ferry for Ardrossan, here’s a shot of a ferry heading to Arran with some lucky people onboard. We will be back next year, hepefully with our new van.


----------



## barryd (Sep 11, 2022)

Sounds like you had a good time Bill as always. Plus you managed to avoid the mad axe murderer (that's my WiFi hot spot by the way) 

We are unsure what we will do now. Depends on the weather. Lakes was supposed to be next but now there is talk of Flamborough. Probably be here another week or so. Bit grey today though sadly.


----------



## Martin P (Sep 11, 2022)

On the 8pm Arran ferry.Woo hoo


----------



## barryd (Sep 11, 2022)

Martin P said:


> On the 8pm Arran ferry.Woo hoo



The mad axe murderer is still here. Just sayin 

Except he's staying in his van as it's pissing down. I blame Bill.


----------



## Martin P (Sep 11, 2022)

I think we will survive


barryd said:


> The mad axe murderer is still here. Just sayin
> 
> Except he's staying in his van as it's pissing down. I blame Bill.


Come near me and I will start playin my mandolin


----------



## barryd (Sep 11, 2022)

Martin P said:


> I think we will survive
> 
> Come near me and I will start playin my mandolin



 Brilliant! A fellow muso. As long as you don't have one of those ukuleles or a Banjo. Bloody red necks


----------



## Martin P (Sep 11, 2022)

I play the mandolin Sgnt Major.
No you do not Gunner Sugden. I ave eard you


----------



## Fisherman (Sep 11, 2022)

barryd said:


> The mad axe murderer is still here. Just sayin
> 
> Except he's staying in his van as it's pissing down. I blame Bill.


Since you and Michelle arrived Barry Arran’s population has officially increased by two, as for the weather, stop moaning, I thought mad axe men were a lot tougher than that


----------



## barryd (Sep 11, 2022)

Fisherman said:


> Since you and Michelle arrived Barry Arran’s population has officially increased by two, as for the weather, stop moaning, I thought mad axe men were a lot tougher than that



I always moan about the weather particularly if it's Scottish weather. I even started a ranty thread about it a few weeks back. Not good enough!  Get wee Nicky onto it!

Parked up at Blackwater foot now. It's like a French Aire. Stuffed with vans. I'm not stopping though.  Dougaire was the same last night. Seems to be getting busy as the weather gets worse. It was probably too hot for the Scots before


----------



## caledonia (Sep 11, 2022)

Forecast good for the next week Barry.


----------



## barryd (Sep 11, 2022)

caledonia said:


> Forecast good for the next week Barry.



Yeah it don't look too bad. It was grim just now. Left Blackwater foot and was going to park in the forestry car park about two miles up the road out of there heading south west and some moron was sat in there in a camper van with a flaming fire going in the car park.  They weren't sat round it but just sat in the van and the whole place was full of smoke and stank. You could smell it half a mile down the road. Why anyone would light a fire on a pissy day like this anywhere let alone in a forest is beyond me. Another rant there for you! 

Ended up in Kildonan but the last few miles were literally in the clouds. It was like night.


----------



## runnach (Sep 11, 2022)

barryd said:


> Yeah it don't look too bad. It was grim just now. Left Blackwater foot and was going to park in the forestry car park about two miles up the road out of there heading south west and some moron was sat in there in a camper van with a flaming fire going in the car park.  They weren't sat round it but just sat in the van and the whole place was full of smoke and stank. You could smell it half a mile down the road. Why anyone would light a fire on a pissy day like this anywhere let alone in a forest is beyond me. Another rant there for you!
> 
> Ended up in Kildonan but the last few miles were literally in the clouds. It was like night.


Was that the spot I mentioned to you Barry? 
You should have whipped out Richard and put the fire oot


----------



## barryd (Sep 11, 2022)

runnach said:


> Was that the spot I mentioned to you Barry?
> You should have whipped out Richard and put the fire oot



I think so. Just after you go up the twisty hill after blackwaterfoot down the Southend.  I would have stopped had he not had a fire going as plenty of room. Very dark in there though today.


----------



## runnach (Sep 11, 2022)

barryd said:


> I think so. Just after you go up the twisty hill after blackwaterfoot down the Southend.  I would have stopped had he not had a fire going as plenty of room. Very dark in there though today.


Aye, same spot, and it is dark due to the tree's. We hunkered down there for a couple of days, would be two Octobers ago. Weather was foul, thankfully I had the genny with us, as solar gain was nil, nor did anyone park overnight, just us. Shame this idiot spoiled this for you, why would any sane person light a fire within a forest!!


----------



## barryd (Sep 11, 2022)

runnach said:


> Aye, same spot, and it is dark due to the tree's. We hunkered down there for a couple of days, would be two Octobers ago. Weather was foul, thankfully I had the genny with us, as solar gain was nil, nor did anyone park overnight, just us. Shame this idiot spoiled this for you, why would any sane person light a fire within a forest!!



Beats me. Seen a lot of this kind of thing on this trip.  Maybe he didn't want the mad axe murderer parked next to him.


----------



## runnach (Sep 11, 2022)

barryd said:


> Beats me. Seen a lot of this kind of thing on this trip.  Maybe he didn't want the mad axe murderer parked next to him.


Could have been much worse, you could have got the guitar out and burst his ear drums.


----------



## barryd (Sep 13, 2022)

Here you go Bill. Lamlash bay late last night from the van window. First time we have seen the moon in five weeks.


----------



## Fisherman (Sep 13, 2022)

barryd said:


> Here you go Bill. Lamlash bay late last night from the van window. First time we have seen the moon in five weeks.


Barry why not change your name on here to Arrandweller    

Just a thought, if we go independent, you might qualify for a Scottish passport.


----------



## barryd (Sep 13, 2022)

Fisherman said:


> Barry why not change your name on here to Arrandweller
> 
> Just a thought, if we go independent, you might qualify for a Scottish passport.



LoL! We are the same everywhere. Ended up spending nearly two months in Devon and Cornwall earlier on this trip. I'm fancying a change soon though especially if the weather turns. Lake District I think.  We have been known to spend two months just up on Flamborough head.


----------



## Fisherman (Sep 13, 2022)

barryd said:


> LoL! We are the same everywhere. Ended up spending nearly two months in Devon and Cornwall earlier on this trip. I'm fancying a change soon though especially if the weather turns. Lake District I think.  We have been known to spend two months just up on Flamborough head.


Barry do yourself a favour. If you go to the Lake District try out Braithwaite Village CCC site. It only opened last year, and it’s a stunning site. We were there in the summer, and are heading back for four nights in December. We are members and it works out at roughly £22 a night in December.


----------



## Robmac (Sep 13, 2022)

Fisherman said:


> Barry do yourself a favour. If you go to the Lake District try out Braithwaite Village CCC site. It only opened last year, and it’s a stunning site. We were there in the summer, and are heading back for four nights in December. We are members and it works out at roughly £22 a night in December.



I like the looks of that Bill, is there a pub within walking distance?


----------



## Fisherman (Sep 13, 2022)

Robmac said:


> I like the looks of that Bill, is there a pub within walking distance?


Depends what you mean by walking distance Rob, but from what I can remember there was a nearby village with a pub. Look up google maps.
There was an hours walk through small villages via quiet country roads into Keswick. The bus stop is just outside the site entrance.









						Braithwaite Village Campsite - The Camping and Caravanning Club
					

View and book our Braithwaite Village Campsite and explore all that the Lake District has to offer. Caravans, tents, motorhomes and all other units welcome!




					www.campingandcaravanningclub.co.uk


----------



## Fisherman (Sep 13, 2022)

Just noticed Rob, 295 reviews and everyone 5 stars, and I would give it 5 stars.
The site was spotless, and the toilet and showers the best I have seen to date.
And the setting was superb.

This was our van parked there.


----------



## Robmac (Sep 13, 2022)

Fisherman said:


> Depends what you mean by walking distance Rob, but from what I can remember there was a nearby village with a pub. Look up google maps.
> There was an hours walk through small villages via quiet country roads into Keswick. The bus stop is just outside the site entrance.
> 
> 
> ...



Yep.

Reading the reviews there are apparently '2 fine pubs and both do food'.


----------



## Robmac (Sep 13, 2022)

Fisherman said:


> Just noticed Rob, 295 reviews and everyone 5 stars, and I would give it 5 stars.
> The site was spotless, and the toilet and showers the best I have seen to date.
> And the setting was superb.
> 
> ...



We will give it a go Bill. We usually use the Quiet Site near Ullswater which we really like but this would make a nice change.


----------



## Fisherman (Sep 13, 2022)

Just checked our December booking £90.40 for four nights. 
We are ACR over 60 members.


----------



## Fisherman (Sep 13, 2022)

Robmac said:


> We will give it a go Bill. We usually use the Quiet Site near Ullswater which we really like but this would make a nice change.


Let us know what you think Rob, I hope you enjoy it.


----------



## barryd (Sep 13, 2022)

Fisherman said:


> Barry do yourself a favour. If you go to the Lake District try out Braithwaite Village CCC site. It only opened last year, and it’s a stunning site. We were there in the summer, and are heading back for four nights in December. We are members and it works out at roughly £22 a night in December.



Sorry Bill but not my cup of tea at all. I do know the site as I know the lakes like the back of my hand but I just don't do campsites. We did a month last year in the back end and just used CL sites and one remaining superb wild spot so will do the same this year although I suspect we will just use our two favourites. One between Windermere and Coniston and one near Ullswater. Then home. 

I'll get the bike serviced in Carlisle on the way down so may have a day or three in that area.  

If the weather stays like it is though we will stay on Arran for a couple of weeks yet though.  just dropped all me washing off at Brodick laundry this morning. Poor girl.


----------



## caledonia (Sep 13, 2022)

Stay where you are big fella and catch the last of the Scottish summer. It’ll be back to auld clothes and porridge befor you know it


----------



## barryd (Sep 13, 2022)

caledonia said:


> Stay where you are big fella and catch the last of the Scottish summer. It’ll be back to auld clothes and porridge befor you know it



It's already getting a bit cooler but feels nice when the suns out. I think this must be some kind of Scottish Indian summer or summat today   must be a tropical 17c.


----------



## caledonia (Sep 13, 2022)

barryd said:


> It's already getting a bit cooler but feels nice when the suns out. I think this must be some kind of Scottish Indian summer or summat today   must be a tropical 17c.


Defo the end of our summer. Enjoy it while it lasts. Do you have your snow chains with you?


----------



## Fisherman (Sep 13, 2022)

barryd said:


> It's already getting a bit cooler but feels nice when the suns out. I think this must be some kind of Scottish Indian summer or summat today   must be a tropical 17c.


I love the way you managed to use the words Scottish and summer in the same sentence Barry.


----------



## barryd (Sep 13, 2022)

Fisherman said:


> I love the way you managed to use the words Scottish and summer in the same sentence Barry.



Lol. Just been up to Corrie on the bike and it's bloody freezing! Suns shining but I reckon the long John's and balaclavas are coming out tomorrow.


----------



## Fisherman (Sep 13, 2022)

Barry you may have heard that the queen has just left Scotland, maybe a hint in there somwhere, ye Ken like. If ye stae much longer yell be wearin the kilt loddy.


----------



## Martin P (Sep 13, 2022)

Its been a beautiful day in Brodick. Perfect for our 25 wedding anniversary.
Stroll along the board walk then meal in the Douglas hotel. luvely


----------



## barryd (Sep 14, 2022)

Martin P said:


> Its been a beautiful day in Brodick. Perfect for our 25 wedding anniversary.
> Stroll along the board walk then meal in the Douglas hotel. luvely


Are you staying on the sea front? I noticed last night and early the morning before there are a lot of vans staying there. Sounds like you had a good time.


----------



## barryd (Sep 14, 2022)

Fisherman said:


> Barry you may have heard that the queen has just left Scotland, maybe a hint in there somwhere, ye Ken like. If ye stae much longer yell be wearin the kilt loddy.



Michelle refuses to leave!  I'm about ready for a change to be honest and like last September it's getting a tad too busy with too many vans now.

At your favourite spot right now at the end of Lamlash bay and there were five in here last night.  When we went out on the bike in the afternoon there was just us!  Came back and it's a campsite.


----------



## Martin P (Sep 14, 2022)

y


barryd said:


> Are you staying on the sea front? I noticed last night and early the morning before there are a lot of vans staying there. Sounds like you had a good time.


Yes. We were the last ones up this morning. Bit of shopping then going off on an anticlockwise circumnavigation!


----------



## barryd (Sep 14, 2022)

Lol! I'm a victim of my own wildcamping success! The lovely spot at the end of Lamlash bay turned into a campsite last night. Too many vans so we moved back up to the top end of the island hopefully to our favourite spot. We got talking to a lovely lady a week or two ago who is living in a self build while she is working the summer at the castle where she lives in the van most of the week. Wednesday is her weekend and she goes off in the van for a night. I told her about the splendid spot at Catacol and sure enough as we get round the corner there she is.  Deservedly so of course. Anyway Im sick of people parking next to us so I found another pull in just a quarter of a mile away which I always discounted as I never realised how far back off the road through the gorse bushes it went. Bit tight to shoehorn a seven metre plus MH in but in it is. Superb views but no phone data signal so went all old school with the iboost WiFi antenna and picked up WiFi from a cottage up the bay. 

Just to confirm my total Freeloader status Im now sat in the ferry terminal waiting room while Michelle walks around the bay charging both laptops and downloading a shed load of series from the Pirate bay off the Free BT wifi from the house over the road. (Calmac one has a filter). 

Off to the Chinese in Brodick later rain or shine then I think ill get royally pissed and make as much noise as I like on the guitar. (No neighbours)   

Another window view.


----------



## Martin P (Sep 14, 2022)

Have a good Evening
 We are between Imachar and Balliekine.
Dinner is in the oven and the mando is tuned and ready. 
I think Ive bruised my Wildwood Flower


----------



## 2cv (Sep 14, 2022)

Sounds like those enjoying Arran may get an extended stay. Link


----------



## runnach (Sep 14, 2022)

2cv said:


> Sounds like those enjoying Arran may get an extended stay. Link


Bill, it must be bad when CalMac have to resort to using inflatables


----------



## barryd (Sep 14, 2022)

The two main ferries to Arran are absolutely rubbish. The Caledonian Isles is not so bad but the other one is an absolute ancient piece of junk. Both are long overdue for replacement. They breakdown all the time. It's driving the locals mad.

This is a new spot for us at Catacol. Didn't realise I was actually on the beach


----------



## barryd (Sep 16, 2022)

Does anyone know what CalMacs standby queue policy is for Brodick to Ardossan? I know they stopped motorhomes sitting and waiting at Ardossan but their site just states motorhomes are not allowed in the stand by queue Ardossan to Brodick. No mention of Brodick to Ardossan. Reason I ask is I booked a ferry this morning and the only one I could get on was the 19:20 on the 28th and I need to be in Carlisle first thing that following morning so not ideal. My thoughts were to just turn up about 10am and see if I can get on sometime earlier.

Never had this issue before but there is only one ferry now apparently. Bloody hotel California innit!


----------



## runnach (Sep 16, 2022)

I would go to ticket office Barry, enquire there, which is what we did nearly two year ago, got our Friday slot changed to Thursday.


----------



## Fisherman (Sep 16, 2022)

barryd said:


> Does anyone know what CalMacs standby queue policy is for Brodick to Ardossan? I know they stopped motorhomes sitting and waiting at Ardossan but their site just states motorhomes are not allowed in the stand by queue Ardossan to Brodick. No mention of Brodick to Ardossan. Reason I ask is I booked a ferry this morning and the only one I could get on was the 19:20 on the 28th and I need to be in Carlisle first thing that following morning so not ideal. My thoughts were to just turn up about 10am and see if I can get on sometime earlier.
> 
> Never had this issue before but there is only one ferry now apparently. Bloody hotel California innit!


They just don't want to let you go Barry,  you being a big spender 

Seriously now, it applies both ways. The Lochranza to Claonaig ferry is first come first served, you cannot book that one.


----------



## barryd (Sep 16, 2022)

Bummer. I'll maybe do as suggested and call in the terminal. Not going via Lochranza, totally PIA.  The other possibility would be to change the bike service to the 30th and just find somewhere near Ardossan to stop for the night


----------



## Biggarmac (Sep 18, 2022)

A friend who lives on Arran is thinking of moving off the Island as the ferries are so useless.  He recently had to resort to the Lochranza ferry and drive all the way round as he had three bookings on the Brodick ferry cancelled.
This thread has reminded me that I need to go to visit Arran, the place of my birth.  Don't know it at all as I was three weeks old when the family moved to the mainland.


----------



## barryd (Sep 18, 2022)

Biggarmac said:


> A friend who lives on Arran is thinking of moving off the Island as the ferries are so useless.  He recently had to resort to the Lochranza ferry and drive all the way round as he had three bookings on the Brodick ferry cancelled.
> This thread has reminded me that I need to go to visit Arran, the place of my birth.  Don't know it at all as I was three weeks old when the family moved to the mainland.


You definitely should but either book a return ferry or be prepared to be marooned! 

The locals are sick of it but it's not just Arran.  It's sad to see so many places and businesses we once knew gone. I worry for the future of this island and others.


----------



## barryd (Sep 18, 2022)

Hee Hee! My favourite spot at Dougaire. Peace and tranquility. Watch some fecker come and spoil it. 

It's funny but I try and park exactly in the same place every time I stop here. The reason is not just the view or position. I'm on Vodafone which is a bit naff here but right here im getting 36gb down and about 7gb up. A few metres either way and virtually nothing.  

Just need the Kayak out and a bit of washing to complete the Gypsy camp look.


----------



## Martin P (Sep 18, 2022)

Saw you parked there earlier (12.30) .Stopped and knocked on door to say hello but you were out. Think we passed you on your bike coming back from Blackwaterfoot. Nice spot you got there


----------



## Fisherman (Sep 18, 2022)

barryd said:


> Hee Hee! My favourite spot at Dougaire. Peace and tranquility. Watch some fecker come and spoil it.
> 
> It's funny but I try and park exactly in the same place every time I stop here. The reason is not just the view or position. I'm on Vodafone which is a bit naff here but right here im getting 36gb down and about 7gb up. A few metres either way and virtually nothing.
> 
> Just need the Kayak out and a bit of washing to complete the Gypsy camp look.


The whole west side of the island is great for stop overs. I much prefer the west side, but I still enjoy being parked up were we can see the holy isle. Dougarie is one of our favourites spent some good nights there, and always more or less on our own. Hopefully IF this new ferry gets going end of 2023 things will improve, but the SNP have handled this whole affair abysmally. This one ferry now works out at £28,000 per person living on Arran double the original price, and it will be 5 years late. They could have given the contract to a German company with lots of experience in building that type of ship, but they decided to give it to Ferguson’s instead, who we had to nationalise when building these ferries bankrupted them.


----------



## barryd (Sep 18, 2022)

Martin P said:


> Saw you parked there earlier (12.30) .Stopped and knocked on door to say hello but you were out. Think we passed you on your bike coming back from Blackwaterfoot. Nice spot you got there


If I was on my own on the bike I had probably just dropped Michelle off to do the Kings cave walk. Then I was out on the push bike a bit. 

As Bill says there are loads on the west and the road is much quieter.

Over in Brodick now getting something to eat. I think we are going to get wet by the look of the sky


----------



## barryd (Sep 18, 2022)

Martin P said:


> Saw you parked there earlier (12.30) .Stopped and knocked on door to say hello but you were out. Think we passed you on your bike coming back from Blackwaterfoot. Nice spot you got there


If I was on my own on the bike I had probably just dropped Michelle off to do the Kings cave walk. Then I was out on the push bike a bit. 

As Bill says there are loads on the west and the road is much quieter.

Over in Brodick now getting something to eat. I think we are going to get wet by the look of the sky


----------



## Martin P (Sep 18, 2022)

We are back just on the Dougarie side of Imochar. Near the couple with the permanent tent!


----------



## mariesnowgoose (Sep 18, 2022)

You guys are like ships that pass in the night.  

Lockdown seems to have made some of you (not mentioning any names, Bill!) even more antisocial than before.


----------



## Fisherman (Sep 18, 2022)

mariesnowgoose said:


> You guys are like ships that pass in the night.
> 
> Lockdown seems to have made some of you (not mentioning any names, Bill!) even more antisocial than before.


You just mentioned a name, why say not mentioning names and then mention one. You see now why I am so anti social


----------



## caledonia (Sep 18, 2022)

Fisherman said:


> You just mentioned a name, why say not mentioning names and then mention one. You see now why I am so anti social


Fully paid up member of the antisocial social club.


----------



## Martin P (Sep 19, 2022)

Antisocial indeed. We gave him a cheery toot as we drove past this morning!


mariesnowgoose said:


> You guys are like ships that pass in the night.
> 
> Lockdown seems to have made some of you (not mentioning any names, Bill!) even more antisocial than before.


----------



## Fisherman (Sep 19, 2022)

Martin P said:


> Antisocial indeed. We gave him a cheery toot as we drove past this morning!


I don’t get it, why toot at a local, they tend to get annoyed when you toot at them


----------



## Martin P (Sep 19, 2022)

Fisherman said:


> I don’t get it, why toot at a local, they tend to get annoyed when you toot at them


Well Im sorry but it was either that or wave my mandolin out the window!


----------



## barryd (Sep 19, 2022)

Yes I wondered who the hell that was as I was trying to sleep off a rather heavy session of Scotch and Leffe.


----------



## Martin P (Sep 19, 2022)

barryd said:


> Yes I wondered who the hell that was as I was trying to sleep off a rather heavy session of Scotch and Leffe.


Pretty sure I caught a glimpse of you dancin


----------



## barryd (Sep 19, 2022)

Martin P said:


> Pretty sure I caught a glimpse of you dancin


Haha, my dancing days are well and truly over. Although I did do a bit of a dance on the kayak trying to get it out of the sea just now. Always a tense moment thinking I'm going to fall on my arse or go for the early bath.

Where did you end up then?


----------



## Martin P (Sep 19, 2022)

Would love to be able to bring my canoe but would need a roofrack. We are about a mile north of you at the bottom of the hill at Imochar


----------



## barryd (Sep 19, 2022)

Martin P said:


> Would love to be able to bring my canoe but would need a roofrack. We are about a mile north of you at the bottom of the hill at Imochar


Oh yes where you were last night. I assumed you had moved on when you went past.

Not been a bad day all in all although we spent most of it watching the funeral.

Used the kayak a lot on this trip but it's a Sevylor inflatable. I know they are not as good as a rigid but you should maybe try one. It's really good. I can even strap it on the bike.


----------



## Martin P (Sep 20, 2022)

Just went for paper, then came back for tv until power got low. Inflatable sounds the way to go. Wife just asked, Do all seabirds stand on a rock and dry their wings or is it just those cormorants. Such are todays problems


----------



## caledonia (Sep 20, 2022)

Cormorants and Shags


----------



## barryd (Sep 20, 2022)

Martin P said:


> Just went for paper, then came back for tv until power got low. Inflatable sounds the way to go. Wife just asked, Do all seabirds stand on a rock and dry their wings or is it just those cormorants. Such are todays problems


This is the one I got. Sevylor Madison. I got mine early 2016 and have used it all over Europe from Arran to the Med.  Good bit of kit, double skinned with a tough outer skin and three internal bladders. Doesnt take long to pump up with the foot pump.

Takes two. This is me on Ullswater.


----------



## alcam (Sep 20, 2022)

caledonia said:


> Cormorants and Shags


Can't beat a good one


----------



## barryd (Sep 20, 2022)

Wheres this then you Arran experts? Taken just now 4pm


----------



## runnach (Sep 20, 2022)

Is that Kintyre coastline across the water?


----------



## Fisherman (Sep 20, 2022)

barryd said:


> Wheres this then you Arran experts? Taken just now 4pm


Blackwaterfoot or near bye. Looks like close to the most southerly point of the kintyre peninsula across the water.


----------



## barryd (Sep 20, 2022)

I knew you would get it Bill. Quite an easy one for you. I'll take a more tricky one tomorrow.  While I was messing on sat there with my phone Michelle was watching two Dolphins off the beach and I missed them.

Just now out on the push bikes about a mile or two north of where we are parked up and just near where Martin was we spotted another Basking shark, a big one. Sadly it appeared once and we expected to follow it down the coast back to the van but it just vanished and we never saw it again. I reckon we will see a T Rex next.


----------



## Martin P (Sep 20, 2022)

Cant believe we missed it. Struggling for power. (11.8 volts on my batteries, and Im still rolling along. The campsite B's have ripped off me but im singing a charging song). Back tomorrow


----------



## barryd (Sep 20, 2022)

Martin P said:


> Cant believe we missed it. Struggling for power. (11.8 volts on my batteries, and Im still rolling along. The campsite B's have ripped off me but im singing a charging song). Back tomorrow



Bugger. Which one are you on? I noticed Bridgend at Shiskine was a lot quieter this afternoon. I think they are supposedly about the cheapest. There is a cracking CL at Kings Cross near whiting bay. So far so good with the power although even with solar it's getting to the stage where I'm thinking about hookup.  Wouldn't be so bad if we didn't run so many gadgets etc. Only been on EHU for one night since the beginning of June. 

When we get to the lakes in October it's EHU all the way


----------



## Martin P (Sep 20, 2022)

Were getting a bit critical with trip starting to flip out. Has been 8 days wilding just pottering so pushing it really what with mondays tele.
Lochranza was first to answer phone so thats where we are. £32 for the night. 
A couple of solar panels this winter I think
Back to our usual spot tomorrow then we leave the Island Friday morning to start trip home.


----------



## Bigshug (Sep 20, 2022)

Bridgend is our favoured camp site on Arran if not wilding, the owners are really pleasant and helpful


----------



## barryd (Sep 20, 2022)

Martin P said:


> Were getting a bit critical with trip starting to flip out. Has been 8 days wilding just pottering so pushing it really what with mondays tele.
> Lochranza was first to answer phone so thats where we are. £32 for the night.
> A couple of solar panels this winter I think
> Back to our usual spot tomorrow then we leave the Island Friday morning to start trip home.



Blimey! That would break my heart! I thought they were all about £26ish. 

There is always the Auchrannie Aire but I don't think that's cheap either. Solar is a must really.


----------



## Fisherman (Sep 20, 2022)

barryd said:


> Blimey! That would break my heart! I thought they were all about £26ish.
> 
> There is always the Auchrannie Aire but I don't think that's cheap either. Solar is a must really.


Auchrannie offers better facilities for £25 a night Barry.
And only a max of 7 vans.


----------



## Bigshug (Sep 21, 2022)

Fisherman said:


> Auchrannie offers better facilities for £25 a night Barry.


Far better facilities, but do you get deer walking past your van door?
I always avoided Auchrannie because 
I thought it cost more that that


----------



## Fisherman (Sep 21, 2022)

Bigshug said:


> Far better facilities, but do you get deer walking past your van door?
> I always avoided Auchrannie because
> I thought it cost more that that


We were there two weeks ago, and it was £25, but we booked months in advance.
In high season I think it’s £28.
The facilities are the best on the island,
and it only takes 7vans.
And it’s open all year round.
Although our favourite site is Seal Shore in Kildonan.
After a few days wild camping we like to finish of the trip in Auchranie.
Its handy for the ferry home, and we enjoy the forestry walk to Marganaheglish.





__





						Motorhome Stop | Motorhome Holidays Scotland | Auchrannie Resort
					





					www.auchrannie.co.uk


----------



## barryd (Sep 21, 2022)

This day just gets  more and more bizarre.  Won't bore you with all the day's events but Managed to get on the end at Lamlash earlier. On our return on the bike just now there is a small Transit pvc parked next to us with a strange looking man in it wandering around outside in ladies pink knickers!  He went back in just  now to put on a red bra which I was a bit concerned about as they are not matching.  Is this some kind of wind up? It's one of you lot isn't it.  Got to be.  I never did get to meet Martin.


----------



## Martin P (Sep 21, 2022)

Not us. We been back at our usual spot at Imochar trying to spot whales and dolphins. Booked on ferry Friday.


----------



## barryd (Sep 22, 2022)

I had to laugh. Some little Spanish camper came in last night and ridiculously decided to squeeze in between us last night just as it got dark. He's gonna get a shock any moment now if Frilly Billy decides to climb out of his van.


----------



## caledonia (Sep 22, 2022)

barryd said:


> I had to laugh. Some little Spanish camper came in last night and ridiculously decided to squeeze in between us last night just as it got dark. He's gonna get a shock any moment now if Frilly Billy decides to climb out of his van.


Get some pics. It’s raining today so he may have his dirty stained overcoat on


----------



## Martin P (Sep 22, 2022)

Do you know the chords to any Rocky Horror show tunes Barry.?


----------



## Bigshug (Sep 22, 2022)

Martin P said:


> Do you know the chords to any Rocky Horror show tunes Barry.?


I think something from Deliverance might be better


----------



## Fisherman (Sep 22, 2022)

Bigshug said:


> Bridgend is our favoured camp site on Arran if not wilding, the owners are really pleasant and helpful


Yes it’s an excellent site, but sadly the lady who built it up passed away this year.

It should remain open though.

Bridgend campsite is situated on the west side of the island, and the two times we were there we really enjoyed our stays, and the welcome we received on arrival. Sad news about Christine, RIP.









						bridgendcampsitearran
					

It's official we are For Sale.




					www.bridgendcampsitearran.com


----------



## barryd (Sep 22, 2022)

Martin P said:


> Do you know the chords to any Rocky Horror show tunes Barry.?


Oh yeah I wish I had thought about that. I wouldn't normally have taken the piss but he was clearly an exhibitionist.  Both him and the little Spanish van cleared off this morning.  I'll brush up on some Rocky Horror stuff just in case we meet again. 

Bit of a count down now. Leaving a week on Saturday.


----------



## barryd (Sep 22, 2022)

Lovely day now after a stormy night and grey and wet morning. 

Heres a tricky one that only a true Arranite will get.  Where?


----------



## Robmac (Sep 22, 2022)

Looking over towards Goatfell?


----------



## barryd (Sep 22, 2022)

Robmac said:


> Looking over towards Goatfell?


Not quite but your not far away.


----------



## Fisherman (Sep 22, 2022)

barryd said:


> Lovely day now after a stormy night and grey and wet morning.
> 
> Heres a tricky one that only a true Arranite will get.  Where?


Quite frankly Barry there are lots of places on Arran that look very similar to your photo. It could be the hills and forrest above Kildonnan were loch Garbad sits. It could also be the Clauchland hills between Brodick and marganaheglish.


----------



## barryd (Sep 22, 2022)

Fisherman said:


> Quite frankly Barry there are lots of places on Arran that look very similar to your photo. It could be the hills and forrest above Kildonnan were loch Garbad sits. It could also be the Clauchland hills between Brodick and marganaheglish.



Nope but I included the bike as it's clearly on or at the edge of a road.

You should get it now with these next two.


----------



## Fisherman (Sep 22, 2022)

Is it Kilpatrick south of blackwaterfoot, last guess.


----------



## barryd (Sep 22, 2022)

Fisherman said:


> Is it Kilpatrick south of blackwaterfoot, last guess.



No. It's Glen Rosa not far from Brodick. The second picture is the pretty little campsite by the stream. Well pretty until it floods and they have to evacuate everyone.

I dropped Michelle off there earlier today as she loves the walk up to the blue pools.


----------



## barryd (Sep 22, 2022)

An easy one? Just an hour ago.


----------



## Fisherman (Sep 22, 2022)

I have walked from Sannox  through Glen Sannox over the Saddle into Glen Rosa 3 times Barry.
And yet I did not recognise it.


----------



## Carrerasax (Sep 22, 2022)

Make sure you get a gin sample in the bakers!!!


----------



## barryd (Sep 22, 2022)

Fisherman said:


> I have walked from Sannox  through Glen Sannox over the Saddle into Glen Rosa 3 times Barry.
> And yet I did not recognise it.


Coming the other way maybe Bill.  Michelle has often wondered about that walk but as yet has not attempted it.  Couldn't find much online about it.


----------



## barryd (Sep 22, 2022)

Carrerasax said:


> Make sure you get a gin sample in the bakers!!!



Eh? Probably better than the other stuff they sell in there.


----------



## Fisherman (Sep 22, 2022)

Ok Barry where on Arran where these taken from.




taken from.


----------



## barryd (Sep 22, 2022)

Well my hill walking days are long behind me since my knees Packed up but purely by deduction of it being the only one we never did im going to say it's loch tanna from Beinn Bharain (probably spelt wrong).


----------



## barryd (Sep 22, 2022)

Forgot to say the last one of mine was the Ross road this evening. Always been dreadful but they have been resurfacing it for some time. It was supposed to open tomorrow afternoon at 4pm but they took the signs down tonight while we were there so we may have well been the first up it. Only went as far as that pic but if they have done the entire 9 miles it will be a fabulous ride now.


----------



## Fisherman (Sep 23, 2022)

barryd said:


> Well my hill walking days are long behind me since my knees Packed up but purely by deduction of it being the only one we never did im going to say it's loch tanna from Beinn Bharain (probably spelt wrong).


Bein Bhreac Barry yes I thought Loch Tanna would give it away. The best views on the island in my opinion Barry. The hills in the distance are Goatfell, and Cir Mhor. Well done Barry.


----------



## barryd (Sep 23, 2022)

Fisherman said:


> Bein Bhreac Barry yes I thought Loch Tanna would give it away. The best views on the island in my opinion Barry. The hills in the distance are Goatfell, and Cir Mhor. Well done Barry





Fisherman said:


> Bein Bhreac Barry yes I thought Loch Tanna would give it away. The best views on the island in my opinion Barry. The hills in the distance are Goatfell, and Cir Mhor. Well done Barry.


Michelle says she tried loch Tanna last year but in a howling gale with boggy ground she got fed up after a couple of miles and turned round.  If you reckon the views are that good then maybe it's worth another go. I don't want to encourage her though as she is now sporting a few injuries, muscles etc. She just refuses to stop though. Loves walking. 

Stunning morning today. In your favourite spot again and amazingly on our own last night.


----------



## barryd (Sep 23, 2022)

View from my bed right now.


----------



## Fisherman (Sep 23, 2022)

barryd said:


> Michelle says she tried loch Tanna last year but in a howling gale with boggy ground she got fed up after a couple of miles and turned round.  If you reckon the views are that good then maybe it's worth another go. I don't want to encourage her though as she is now sporting a few injuries, muscles etc. She just refuses to stop though. Loves walking.
> 
> Stunning morning today. In your favourite spot again and amazingly on our own last night.


No I totally  agree with Michelle, I have walked all the way up Glen Iorsa then up to loch Tanna, and it’s not for the faint hearted. It’s muddy for miles not very pleasant. That view came from the hills near to Coire Fhionan Lochan from Thundergay. She would first have to walk up to the lochan, then ascend the hills to the north and come back down to Pirnmill. A fairly big day, and requiring navigation to get back down to pirnmill.


----------



## barryd (Sep 23, 2022)

Fisherman said:


> No I totally  agree with Michelle, I have walked all the way up Glen Iorsa then up to loch Tanna, and it’s not for the faint hearted. It’s muddy for miles not very pleasant. That view came from the hills near to Coire Fhionan Lochan from Thundergay. She would first have to walk up to the lochan, then ascend the hills to the north and come back down to Pirnmill. A fairly big day, and requiring navigation to get back down to pirnmill.


I'll not suggest it then! She loves the walk up to Coire Fhionan Lochan as did I in the past.

What's the route like from Sannox to Glen Rosa?


----------



## Fisherman (Sep 23, 2022)

barryd said:


> I'll not suggest it then! She loves the walk up to Coire Fhionan Lochan as did I in the past.
> 
> What's the route like from Sannox to Glen Rosa?


I have not done it for about 10 years.
The walk from Sannox cemetery into Glen Sannox is stunning. But there’s a water crossing and it was very muddy most of the way to the saddle. I have heard that they have improved the path. Once up the saddle there is a narrow opening to your right which takes you through to glen Rosa, which is a good path all the way to Brodick. It’s just over 10 miles but a great walk if you can handle glen Sannox and the walk up the saddle.


----------



## caledonia (Sep 24, 2022)

Cal Mac workwear. Not just wasting money in Fergusons but chic hiviz.


----------



## barryd (Sep 27, 2022)

Still here! Leaving Saturday finally. Had a couple of really wild nights last couple of days in the storms.  For a few days luxury we splashed out on the only CL on island at Kings cross above whiting bay.  Sadly talking to the owner she thinks it might be her last year, citing spiraling costs as the reason.  I suggested putting in coin metered or lower amperage EHU of maybe taking it out altogether.  I always forget what a lovely spot it is, especially if you get on the end pitch.  Closes end of this week. We could be the last visitors ever.


----------



## Robmac (Sep 27, 2022)

barryd said:


> Still here! Leaving Saturday finally. Had a couple of really wild nights last couple of days in the storms.  For a few days luxury we splashed out on the only CL on island at Kings cross above whiting bay.  Sadly talking to the owner she thinks it might be her last year, citing spiraling costs as the reason.  I suggested putting in coin metered or lower amperage EHU of maybe taking it out altogether.  I always forget what a lovely spot it is, especially if you get on the end pitch.  Closes end of this week. We could be the last visitors ever.



Shame Barry. What a view to wake up to over the bay!


----------



## Fisherman (Sep 27, 2022)

barryd said:


> Still here! Leaving Saturday finally. Had a couple of really wild nights last couple of days in the storms.  For a few days luxury we splashed out on the only CL on island at Kings cross above whiting bay.  Sadly talking to the owner she thinks it might be her last year, citing spiraling costs as the reason.  I suggested putting in coin metered or lower amperage EHU of maybe taking it out altogether.  I always forget what a lovely spot it is, especially if you get on the end pitch.  Closes end of this week. We could be the last visitors ever.


Just to let you know Barry since you arrived on Arran.
The queen died, Charles 11 is now the king.
The Ukrainians have started to push back the Russians.
We have a new prime minister.
England have still not won a game of footie  
The pound is now only worth a dollar.
Interest rates look likely to hit the roof.
The government announced a package to help us pay our fuel bills.
And some MPs now want rid of the new prime minister.  
Oh and if you earn a million quid a year you get to keep an additional £50,000
And the new ferry is still being built.


Yes I to forgot how nice kings cross is with its close proximity to the Holy Isle.
Thats a shame if the CL closes, and there used to be two at kings cross.

Hope you had a great time on Arran Barry.


----------



## barryd (Sep 27, 2022)

Fisherman said:


> Just to let you know Barry since you arrived on Arran.
> The queen died, Charles 11 is now the king.
> The Ukrainians have started to push back the Russians.
> We have a new prime minister.
> ...



Bloody hell! You had go and spoil it!  

Yes I remember the second field. Grass is about four feet high in there now.  Maybe I gave her something to think about.  We didnt need to come on here really as the Solar is still working well. The Gas Fire is on the blink though and we both needed to do a lot of laptop stuff for a day or two so it just seemed like a nice end to the trip.  Wilding is great but its got a bit miserable last couple of days.

Next stop, Lake District!  I wonder if the Arran Pipe band will turn up to play us off the island on Saturday.


----------



## rugbyken (Sep 27, 2022)

we’re at the waterfall carpark above the seal shore campsite someone is investing a LOT of money here the cafe is beaut and the toilets great , there is an old hippy type guy seems to be in charge building it up as a visitor centre looks really good though we may not be as wellcome when it’s complete you never know walked up to the waterfall today seriously impressive views back over craig alisa etc the waterfall a bit of a damp squib but good spot overnight , it’s advertised as two car parks either side of road and one now taken up with the builders plant but 5 of us in the other tonight with room to spare , earlier today we had lunch in the kilpatrick forest car park a lovely spot i would happily spend a week in with wonderfull views but there was evidence of 3-4 campfires this in a forest where the peat is so thick you feel as though you are walking on a matress


----------



## barryd (Sep 27, 2022)

rugbyken said:


> we’re at the waterfall carpark above the seal shore campsite someone is investing a LOT of money here the cafe is beaut and the toilets great , there is an old hippy type guy seems to be in charge building it up as a visitor centre looks really good though we may not be as wellcome when it’s complete you never know walked up to the waterfall today seriously impressive views back over craig alisa etc the waterfall a bit of a damp squib but good spot overnight , it’s advertised as two car parks either side of road and one now taken up with the builders plant but 5 of us in the other tonight with room to spare , earlier today we had lunch in the kilpatrick forest car park a lovely spot i would happily spend a week in with wonderfull views but there was evidence of 3-4 campfires this in a forest where the peat is so thick you feel as though you are walking on a matress View attachment 113207View attachment 113208View attachment 113209View attachment 113210View attachment 113212


I think Kilpatrick is the one we tried but left as someone was smoking the place out with a fire.


----------



## Fisherman (Sep 27, 2022)

rugbyken said:


> we’re at the waterfall carpark above the seal shore campsite someone is investing a LOT of money here the cafe is beaut and the toilets great , there is an old hippy type guy seems to be in charge building it up as a visitor centre looks really good though we may not be as wellcome when it’s complete you never know walked up to the waterfall today seriously impressive views back over craig alisa etc the waterfall a bit of a damp squib but good spot overnight , it’s advertised as two car parks either side of road and one now taken up with the builders plant but 5 of us in the other tonight with room to spare , earlier today we had lunch in the kilpatrick forest car park a lovely spot i would happily spend a week in with wonderfull views but there was evidence of 3-4 campfires this in a forest where the peat is so thick you feel as though you are walking on a matress View attachment 113207View attachment 113208View attachment 113209View attachment 113210View attachment 113212


I added this to the pois two weeks ago. Did you find the water tap on the north car park. It’s on your left close to the path leading  to the cabins. Just in case you are looking for water I added that as well. Lovely spot.
Theres a good walk up to loch Garbad, the islands trout fishery.


----------



## Robmac (Sep 28, 2022)

rugbyken said:


> i would happily spend a week in with wonderfull views but there was evidence of 3-4 campfires this in a forest where the peat is so thick you feel as though you are walking on a matress



Some people really are that stupid.

As you will know Ken, if the peat lights it can burn for weeks. There should be massive fines for this sort of behaviour.


----------



## rugbyken (Sep 28, 2022)

Rob there is a common between mountsorrel & rothley i was walking molly up there couple of years ago the fire brigade had put a gorse fire out the week before but it was all smouldering & breaking out a week later


----------



## Robmac (Sep 28, 2022)

rugbyken said:


> Rob there is a common between mountsorrel & rothley i was walking molly up there couple of years ago the fire brigade had put a gorse fire out the week before but it was all smouldering & breaking out a week later



I would imagine a couple of mates of mine from Loughborough Fire Brigade attended that Ken.


----------



## Fisherman (Sep 28, 2022)

Most peat fires are not the result of human activity.
Drought, spontaneous combustion (self heating), lightning, amongst other things can cause them. I attended many peat bog fires and we rarely found they were related to human activity. But sadly there are idiots out there who ignore the signs possibly oblivious to the harm they are doing. I spent some time in Donegal years ago, and everywhere you went there were unattended peat fires, few if any were due to human activity.


----------



## Robmac (Sep 28, 2022)

Fisherman said:


> Most peat fires are not the result of human activity.
> Drought, spontaneous combustion (self heating), lightning, amongst other things can cause them. I attended many peat bog fires and we rarely found they were related to human activity. But sadly there are idiots out there who ignore the signs possibly oblivious to the harm they are doing. I spent some time in Donegal years ago, and everywhere you went there were unattended peat fires, few if any were due to human activity.



I appreciate that Bill. But evidence of 3 or 4 fires directly on top of peat certainly isn't to be recommended. I don't know if there were warning signs where Ken was but maybe their should be.


----------



## Fisherman (Sep 28, 2022)

Robmac said:


> I appreciate that Bill. But evidence of 3 or 4 fires directly on top of peat certainly isn't to be recommended. I don't know if there were warning signs where Ken was but maybe their should be.


Some folk won’t even be aware that they are on a peat bog, some peat bogs are actually quite difficult to distinguish. And sadly Rob, some just don’t give a dam.


----------



## barryd (Sep 28, 2022)

Robmac said:


> I appreciate that Bill. But evidence of 3 or 4 fires directly on top of peat certainly isn't to be recommended. I don't know if there were warning signs where Ken was but maybe their should be.



There are very few warnings about anything here Rob. Not many don't do this, don't do that signs. Maybe a few no overnighting signs but not many of them either. It worries me as on the one hand I like how generally laid back it is but on the other it just takes one irresponsible idiot to start a forest fire and all that could change by the swish of a pen.  I remember a huge fire here some years ago that spread literally across the entire centre of the island stopping only a few hundred yards of the west coast at Dougaire where we often wild. It was devastating and took weeks to put out. 

I hate fires to be honest. I know many like them but I'm not a fan, particularly if my van or other vans are parked anywhere near it if for no other reason than they flaming well stink.


----------



## Robmac (Sep 28, 2022)

barryd said:


> There are very few warnings about anything here Rob. Not many don't do this, don't do that signs. Maybe a few no overnighting signs but not many of them either. It worries me as on the one hand I like how generally laid back it is but on the other it just takes one irresponsible idiot to start a forest fire and all that could change by the swish of a pen.  I remember a huge fire here some years ago that spread literally across the entire centre of the island stopping only a few hundred yards of the west coast at Dougaire where we often wild. It was devastating and took weeks to put out.
> 
> I hate fires to be honest. I know many like them but I'm not a fan, particularly if my van or other vans are parked anywhere near it if for no other reason than they flaming well stink.



I've gotta say Barry, I hate signage telling you do this, do that, don't do this etc. and to be honest would they even read them?

At the end of the day it's down to the individual to act responsibly I suppose. Anyhoo, can't stop, I'm off to get shitfaced!


----------



## Fisherman (Sep 28, 2022)

Robmac said:


> I've gotta say Barry, I hate signage telling you do this, do that, don't do this etc. and to be honest would they even read them?
> 
> At the end of the day it's down to the individual to act responsibly I suppose. Anyhoo, can't stop, I'm off to get shitfaced!



Oh don't do that


----------



## barryd (Sep 28, 2022)

Robmac said:


> I've gotta say Barry, I hate signage telling you do this, do that, don't do this etc. and to be honest would they even read them?
> 
> At the end of the day it's down to the individual to act responsibly I suppose. Anyhoo, can't stop, I'm off to get shitfaced!


So do I Rob. Hate all that legislation normally. I would rather see a no fires sign than a no motorhomes one though


----------



## barryd (Sep 29, 2022)

Probably my last post from Arran as tomorrow its all getting blown into the sea in some massive storm. 

Lovely day today though, sun shone all day and it was warmer again than its been so we managed a whole circular tour of the island this afternoon on the bike.  A huge amount of Seals today especially along the west coast where we counted 24 in one spot today.  We also once again sat at Pirnmill and watched another Basking Shark swimming about offshore feeding on Zooplankton.  I was willing it to come in towards the shore for a photo but it didnt happen. I think thats the fifth one now. We thought we saw a distant pod of Dolphins also.   The water was like glass and its so much easier to pick up stuff riding around on the bike.  

Bike clocked up 4000 miles today. All done this summer from new mainly on this trip.


----------



## Fisherman (Sep 29, 2022)

barryd said:


> Probably my last post from Arran as tomorrow its all getting blown into the sea in some massive storm.
> 
> Lovely day today though, sun shone all day and it was warmer again than its been so we managed a whole circular tour of the island this afternoon on the bike.  A huge amount of Seals today especially along the west coast where we counted 24 in one spot today.  We also once again sat at Pirnmill and watched another Basking Shark swimming about offshore feeding on Zooplankton.  I was willing it to come in towards the shore for a photo but it didnt happen. I think thats the fifth one now. We thought we saw a distant pod of Dolphins also.   The water was like glass and its so much easier to pick up stuff riding around on the bike.
> 
> Bike clocked up 4000 miles today. All done this summer from new mainly on this trip.


The neighbours won’t know who the hell you are when you get home Barry.
Maybe you could invite them in for a wee party, just to reintroduce yourself.
Possibly you and Michelle will be piped onboard the ferry on Saturday, then given a guided tour of the ferry and a sherry with the captain. They will be putting the bunting up tomorrow in Brodick readying themselves to say goodbye, and haste ye back Barry.   

Seriously Barry it’s a shame we never crossed paths, and I have enjoyed your posts and the banter, and the photos. We may well head over in the winter not sure but it’s looking likely. Safe journey home Barry after the Lake District  and maybe next time we will meet up, SLANGE.


----------



## barryd (Sep 29, 2022)

Fisherman said:


> The neighbours won’t know who the hell you are when you get home Barry.
> Maybe you could invite them in for a wee party, just to reintroduce yourself.
> Possibly you and Michelle will be piped onboard the ferry on Saturday, then given a guided tour of the ferry and a sherry with the captain. They will be putting the bunting up tomorrow in Brodick readying themselves to say goodbye, and haste ye back Barry.
> 
> Seriously Barry it’s a shame we never crossed paths, and I have enjoyed your posts and the banter, and the photos. We may well head over in the winter not sure but it’s looking likely. Safe journey home Barry after the Lake District  and maybe next time we will meet up, SLANGE.



Cheers and sorry for hijacking your thread but I think you will hopefully agree, its been a great thread.  They will probably be glad to see the back of us although I dont think so. Im on their facebook page and random people keep waving at us now on the scooter. 

Often wondered about winter here in the van and I guess the Auchrannie Aire makes that possible if its open all year. I think it is but not sure.  Before we got the van most Christmas and New Year we spent here in various cottages.  It can be lovely but equally it can be grim.


----------



## barryd (Sep 30, 2022)

What a contrast to yesterday. This is the view from the van window now on the CL. You can't even see Holy Isle. It's grim and really wild. Nice and cosy in here though.


----------



## Fisherman (Sep 30, 2022)

barryd said:


> What a contrast to yesterday. This is the view from the van window now on the CL. You can't even see Holy Isle. It's grim and really wild. Nice and cosy in here though.


Get yer wellies on and get out there, that’s just invigorating Scottish weather Barry.  
Same here on the mainland, a horrible day today.


----------



## caledonia (Sep 30, 2022)

That’s just a wee bit scotch mist Barry. It’s a bit blowy and wet here in sunny Doune and the power has just went out.


----------



## barryd (Sep 30, 2022)

Its actually faired up now but still windy.  Not as bad is was a few nights back at Corrie though. I thought the van was going over there.


----------



## barryd (Sep 30, 2022)

Blooming very high tide at Corrie just now!

Finally got out of the van. Roads are lethal.


----------



## barryd (Sep 30, 2022)

Haha! That didn't last. Rode back round to the far end at Lamlash and sat for a bit then the sky darkened and it absolutely lashed it down and blew a hooley.  Parked up outside the coop and sat and waited for Michelle to do a bit of shopping and then low and behold a seal literally flies out the water about a hundred yards out followed by a pod of very large dolphins! We were then treated to a bit of  Dolphin show for twenty minutes literally sat in the green right in front of the coop. People coming and going and doing the shopping and totally oblivious  this place is a feckin zoo.


----------



## barryd (Oct 1, 2022)

Well that's that then. Ferry is blooming late! It's just coming in now.

It's been a blast but time for pastures new.


----------



## rugbyken (Oct 1, 2022)

safely back on kintyre sunce yesterday afternoon weather when we arrived was beautifull now got the same as barry forecast 40mm of rain and 50 mph winds , parked up at a lovely forestry stay the night car park above lochgilphead just below the rock art i walked up to yesterday walks of in five different directions dogs loving it thinkView attachment 113280 we may just sit out the next couple of days here


----------



## barryd (Oct 2, 2022)

Just when you thought Bills thread was dead! Seems the pod of mischievous Dolphins are still around. Someone (with a very good camera) on my FB group took these this morning at Lochranza.

Near Carlisle now and the only wildlife I've seen was some over fat ducks on a pond.


----------

